# Todays Pickups...



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

It's been a while since i've had a decent pickup, so here they are.

15 gorgeous 2007 Anejo #50's.

I got them for close to msrp, and in MI, that's an amazing doing on it's own.

I also snagged some original release Oliva Series V lanceros for next to nothing, but I didn't snag a pic of those.

Unfortunately, I can't afford to keep all 15, but hey, I still picked them up!!

anyway, i'll let the drooling begin.

:dribble:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome pick-up!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pick up!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome pick up there!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome pickup


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

WoW!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats my kind of smoke Bro


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice Rob!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Haul!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Great snag bro!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats one great pick up Rob!!!Can't go wrong with those Anejo's


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

You lucky bastage!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great haul


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

It pays to know Rob! Some of those have my name on em:biggrin:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome pick up!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

deuce said:


> It pays to know Rob! Some of those have my name on em:biggrin:


yeah, MOST of them.



what can i say... i'm a guy who knows how to get things.

Just call me Red.

:teacher:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Who is RED?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

damn!!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

smokem said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Too bad you can't keep them all - however, it's good to know Deuce!!! You just might get a few of those back. :biggrin:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that's a great haul


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Pretty awesome pick up!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Excellent pick up Rob!! :dribble:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats one sweet pick up!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

deuce said:


> It pays to know Rob! Some of those have my name on em:biggrin:


I know rob too.LOLOL


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow great pickups


----------

